# Bad Luck.



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I have 2 of my best does kidding out this month!! (NPGA Pygmies) One is my BEST doe with AMAZING pygmy lines (and a great shower!!!! Got several Jrs, Reserve Jrs, and a GRAND at my fair) her name is K & J Pygmies Isabella (Isabella) and she is bred to my amazing buck from GA!! She's due on the 13th at the earliest and is huge!!! Hoping for PINK!! :girl: 

The other reg doe is a proven doe and has been tricky to say the least. Last year we bought her bred and she drove me crazy waiting till day 151 to kid!! My first kids born yet to boot! :hair: And she, Crystal, was bred to the same buck as Isabella! One date late March the other late April. I was thinking April....but nope discharge, restless, baby talk, nesting, loosing ligs...EVERYTHING AND STILL NO KIDS!!!!! :hair: :hair: :hair: !!


RowdyKidz


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

you need a photo compressor. R u usin vista?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

yes you just click browse and add photos that way. THey need to be 430x430 pix or less


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*



Thanatos said:


> you need a photo compressor. R u usin vista?


Nope, don't think I have that...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

if you have microsoft picture manager I can talk you through it.

if you dont have a photo editing program then email them to me [email protected] and I will add them to your post


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

OK, I figured it out!!! Thanks Stacey! I'll upload pics tomorrow!

RowdyKidz


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

can't wait to see the pics... :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*KIDS HAVE ARRIVED!!*

Well today, my spoiled rotten doe brought home GRAND CHAMPION than kids for the first time today and has TRIPLETS!!! :boy: :girl: :girl: My 1st set of triplets! Sadly the little boy was still-born.  But I have a caramel and grey doeling! Pics are on my site! 
http://www.freewebs.com/rowdykidz/newarrivals.htm

And of course she kids while I'm taking a test at school! :GAAH:

No assistance needed! I AM SO HAPPY SHE GAVE ME GIRLS!!!!!!! :stars: :clap: :dance:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

OH MY GOODNESS theyre sooo cute,


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

Oh, those are such cute little pygmys!!! I love that little carmel girl!!!! :stars:

I am so sorry for the loss of your little buck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does Soon To BLOW!!*

oh thats great! congrats


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kids Are HERE!*

Thanks! I walked in to the kidding pen (no one told me she kidded but I put two and two together) and saw those two and I almost said she only had 2?! But they showed me the little boy. He was super skinny and his hooves were still white, so I am assuming that he was stillborn.
But ths is the doe I wanted a doeling out of SO badly! And I got 2!!! :leap: :wahoo: :dance: :leap: 
Now I am waiting on my Crystal to kid then I have a rest until July. Think :girl: :girl: :boy: !!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids Are HERE!*

Congratulations!!! Sorry you lost the litlte boy , those girls are adorable! I love those chubby lil' faces 

Amazing how I end up with "both" pygmy and nigi looking kids from one mum...seeing your PB pygmy's , I can really see the difference between nigi and pygmy in my Angel's boys...pygmy babies have shorter more erect ears!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kids Are HERE!*

Congrats on the two doelings!!!! They are cute! My first goat was a pygmy. Although my folks weren't to thrilled about me having a pygmy-I was glad I had them.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Kids Are HERE!*

Congrats on the girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry about the boy. :sigh:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Bad Luck*

Well. We lost the other doe. I am really upset. This came out of no where. :tears: She just died. She wasn't even in labor. My wonderful grandfather who keeps the goats at his place because I can't keep them where I live, took a knife after she was gone to try to save the kids. She had triplets in her. :tears: This doe was a Nigerian Dwarf's weight, wasn;t in with other goats during her pregnacy or anything. She just died. And she's always kidded unassisted. No problems what-so-ever. Until yesterday.
I got to see her after she was gone. Her and her three babies. (she had her first set of triplets too!). If anyone has any idea what it may be please tell me. I would like to figure out what happened. 
What really sucks is that she had one of each color. A light caramel, a black agouti, and a brown one. This is the first brown kid out of 12 from this buck that's been brown. And all were :girl: . :tears:

These kids were massive for her. She was a tiny and petite doe. They all are twice the size of the other kids I have. 4-5 pounds at least for each one. I think I may sell the awesome buck which is the sire because his kids have been too big and I've only had problems delivering his kids.

I am more upset over loosing her. I really need losts of :grouphug: . I lost 4 does this week and a buckling. My life really sucks.

Thanks for listening to my problems.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

when was she due?

sounds like it could have been like ketosis or something


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm sorry. I've been in that situation before. Never had much luck doing those pocket knife caesars. only about 10% success. 

Selling the buck sounds like a good idea ... 

As for the doe, I dont know. Preg tox? But that usually takes a while ... uterine rupture?? I dont know :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loses..  ....is there any way ....you can get a autopsy.....sounds like you may have something that might be contagious... because of all your losses... :hug: It is really sad ......again ....I am so sorry.... :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She was due April 21- May 25. I read the signs on Fias Co Farm and she only had one that was out of her norm but the other doe breathed heavily too. And they were fed the same amount of grain. :shrug: I just don't want this to happen again.

Thanks for all the hugs. I don't think so, we already buried her. But I wish we could've.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses. We went through it big time raising Pygmies. . . it is so hard and I am very sorry.  

I don't know what it could have been. . . no signs of any illness or anything like that? Maybe get a fecal done on your other goats? Uterine rupture could be a problem. We were able to pull a doe through a torn uterus but it took a lot of time and work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for all the hugs. I don't think so, we already buried her. But I wish we could've.


 your welcome....I am so sorry that you couldn't get a autopsy on her.....my heart goes out to you.... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

It could not have been Uterine rupture because the only time she was exposed to a goat was when she was with the buck. :shrug: 
Any other suggestions? Do you think the buck has anything to do with it? :help: 
Thank you all for the hugs. I needed them. It's really nice to know how much you all care.
I am :worried: for kidding in July. Thankfully not the sire to these ones.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am thinking Ketosis, maybe. Seems the most plausible. . . Since the kids were so big, just depleting her body of all nutrients? I don't know. . .


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your losses, how tragic! :hug: The first kids are adorable though, I hope you find solace in them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are you goats gums and eye color....have they been dewormed and what kid of wormer have you used and how much?
Severe anemia ... untreated wormloads, often kill the fetus and the pregnant doe. 


Also another idea that may of happened.....
the umbilical cord's connection to the abdominal wall ...may of been severed and the fetus dies in utero.... creating a toxic condition ...that often kills the doe.... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They were dewormed before being bred. A TSC brand. We had some1 who has raised goats for years vaccinate and disbud. They weren't bred when any of that happened. Normal teeth/gums. Put a type of lice repellent on her it was from our vet and is ok for pregnant does. :shrug: 
When we went in there were no worms or anything out of the ordinary.
I didn't even have her a year. :tears: :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her :hug: :hug: 

I know a breeder told me once she had a doe that just went down(dropped dead) right before she kidded, but they couldn't save her kids  She thought maybe a heart attack or uterine rupture, she wasn't sure.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the uterine rupture doesnt have anything to do with another goat ... its from the kids basically

the way I look at it, I'm thinking three plausible causes:

1) Ketosis/pregnancy toxaemia - big kids and multiples fits the bill, but you would have noticed her go off her feed for a few days prior to death, so I'd rule this out

2) Uterine rupture - I'd rule this out because you should have seen at least some discharge even post mortem, and I would think it mainly would happen closer to kidding

3) Toxic shock from dead kids - I think toth is on the money with this one. For some reason or another, the placenta sometimes detaches from the uterine wall. The kids die, in some cases (early pregnancies) they are reabsorbed, in some cases (late pregnancies) the doe delivers dead kids, and I see no reason why in some cases, the doe may not deliver, thus the kids die in utero and the toxic shock may be the cause of death. 

Another thing to think of is maybe enterotoxaemia - if she'd been battling a subclinical case of it, the stress of being close to term may have been enough to tip her over the edge.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your losses... I do hope you find out why your doe died.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost her :tears: :tears: 
:hug: 
It could have been ketosis though, we lost a doe to it a couple years ago, came in a matter of hours, then she was gone, and was only off her feed a couple hours.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

This doe had never gone off her feed so I don't really know. :sigh: Thank you all for comforting me and trying to help me find out what happened to my precious Crystal.


----------

